# Halloween Costume Idea's



## jabbyscabby (Sep 27, 2009)

Anybody have a cleaver but cheap idea, or story .....

Example: Last year my buddy wore a trash bag for halloween, so i asked him what his costume was suppose to be ... and he said "White trash"! HAHa ...


----------



## steelcitybrew (Sep 27, 2009)

haha I'd die laughing if someone did this up
View attachment 8794

Made in England Giving Birth to Yourself Costume


----------



## oldmanLee (Sep 27, 2009)

Suit,tie,slicked down hair,clipboard and a badge that says"Census Taker"


----------



## Ravie (Sep 28, 2009)

uhhh a bunch of fridge boxes painted and tied together with little cut out windows....PAINTED LIKE A TRAIN! then just attatch some kind of wheels and stick multiple people in it. sounds fun.


----------



## Smallredbox (Sep 28, 2009)

steelcitybrew said:


> haha I'd die laughing if someone did this up
> View attachment 880
> 
> Made in England Giving Birth to Yourself Costume



That costume is crazy! If someone came to my door with that.. I dont know what I'd do. Maybe give lots of extra candy.


----------



## jabbyscabby (Sep 28, 2009)

Here is a picture for you guys


----------



## Geoff (Sep 28, 2009)

i dressed as a mormon one year. that was funny.


----------



## sprout (Sep 28, 2009)

I was a LOLcat for Halloween last year, didn't spend a penny on it ^.^


----------



## Beer Mortal (Sep 28, 2009)

zombie indian.
i made a loincloth out of my cover.
made some arrows for the bow i had
made my own real looking fake blood
put on war paint
and went wild
i have photos
im thinking of doing it again
cheap and fun


----------

